# Aires in UK - Unlikely?



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I have been reading all sorts of stuff over last 18 - 24 months about attitude to MH's in the UK by both Councils and Tourist areas. It seems that they are unwelcome generally and height barriers and notices abound.
I know there is a large body of people (letters in MH mags) that are trying to improve this situation and frequently the Aires system in France is held up to the powers that be here in the UK as a perfect example of how to treat parking and services for vehicles like MH's.

Well....my question is this.

Why on earth are the Authorities so reluctant to create Aires or something similar in the UK when it is so successful in Europe? 

Maura


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Could it be the perceived attitude to the 'travelers' problem?

Where as the culture in this country is to stop them by restricting access at anytime to everybody, instead of confronting the individual problems as they occur.

Could it be that the proper campsites will lose money so the councils will not then get their taxes?

Could it be that the authorities in this country are just so damned short-sighted as to not realise the benefits to the local economy 

And they wonder why people go to France


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- its the classic 'not in my area' thing . . . villages & towns cry out for more tourists but their council & planning depts don't want to spend money setting up aires, they would rather you parked and got a ticket as its a far quicker & easier way of upping their coffers


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

I can't understand the mentality of these people who call themselves councilors. I recently passed abrand new Park and ride at Salisbury and you've guessed it the first thing I noticed was the height barriers at the entrances. I think some one on a previous post asked why we have to take our motorhomes into Salisbury when their streets are so crowded all ready. Now you know why

Phil


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The official Clubs don't help-especially the Caravan Club which preaches against all things "Overnighting". No less than the CC President waxes lyrical against Wild Camping and Overnighting. Not in their commercial interests is it-particularly when the nightly cost of their own sites has now reached well over £20 in some cases


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pfil32 said:


> I can't understand the mentality of these people who call themselves councilors. I recently passed abrand new Park and ride at Salisbury and you've guessed it the first thing I noticed was the height barriers at the entrances. I think some one on a previous post asked why we have to take our motorhomes into Salisbury when their streets are so crowded all ready. Now you know why
> 
> Phil


If you are referring to the thread I started Here

If you read it it was aimed at those who were in transit not people wishing to visit. I reproduced the council's answer. Salisbury is very easy to avoid but such a high proportion of our traffic is just passing through. The A36 was blocked in Salisbury (by an RTA) again for a few hours today according to the radio and the real Sally Traffic

Frank

Frank


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Telbell said:


> The official Clubs don't help-especially the Caravan Club which preaches against all things "Overnighting". No less than the CC President waxes lyrical against Wild Camping and Overnighting.


Could someone tell me where I could read this? I cancelled our CC membership, so no mag now :?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not all councils are against. Powys CC that covers virtually the whole of mid-Wales (god's own country) has removed it's height barriers from town carparks and even posted signs "parking of motorhomes overnight free for one night, but only one night in any seven"

Some of these carparks are idyllic eg beside the river Wye within 2 mins walk of the town centre in Builth Wells.

Dick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's good to know. Thanks, Dick  

Gerald


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Apologies Sallytraffic if I got the wrong end of the stick I was really highlighting the fact that I could see no parking for MH's in the new park and ride

Phil


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Am currently touring Germany and have used nothing but their Stellplatz. They are really amazing and the price varies from Free to under ten euros. The one we are currently on tonight cost us ten euros which included 16 amp electric hook up waste dump, unlimited fresh water and to cap it all unlimited Wireless Internet connection for the length of our stay for 2 euros. We also are camped right on the banks of the Rhine with fishing and swimming if we want it.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Jim

Aparently it was a President's speech to European/Continental Caravan people. I can't find it either but I've seen reference to it in several forums. Anyone who can give chapter and verse???


----------

